# Everyone Meet Gizmo, Gizmo Meet Everyone



## Cyprian (Jun 25, 2003)

Here's my handsome boy! He's nearly 4.. will post picture of Orion as soon as I get a good one


----------



## LiCieWishy (Apr 2, 2003)

He's fur is gorgeous! Grey cats always look luxurious... Look at that shine... what shampoo does he use? Maybe I'll get Marbles to use the same.. Hehehe


----------



## BlueAnimal (May 23, 2003)

Awww! He's an awesome looking cat. He looks really sophisticated. (spelling) HAHA. He's a cute cat!  Have a great day! 

- Randy >><<< ****


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Beautiful! It looks like he's made of silk.


----------



## Bengalsownme (Feb 26, 2003)

He's very handsome! What a cutie!


----------



## Majicou (Jun 7, 2003)

Lovely cat!  What breed is he? The only breeds I can think of that look like that are Korat and Russian Blue. Or is he just a very unusual non-pedigree?


----------



## Cyprian (Jun 25, 2003)

ah yes he does look very distinguished eh? hehe, he's a great cat, umm he's a mix, all his brothers and sister were black lol, I picked him because he stood out  He's part tabby, but you can't tell very well in that picture, as his tabby lines are faint, we think there must be some russian blue in him, but no way to tell for sure since he isn't pedigree.. Shampoo.. hmmm.. I used Orions kitten shampoo on him actually, it's called Essentials, tearless shampoo for kittens and cats, has lavender and chamomile with sweet basil, he smells soooo nice once he's dry after a bath


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Hey Cyprian!
Now that I see your cat, you are not Kelly hahahaha. Her Gizmo is a grey tabby with dark stripes and a squishier nose - like the Wiskas cat. You have to admit that all the similarities are pretty nutty though. My kitten is grey too and he has faint tabby stripes - I hope he will grow up to look as handsome as your Gizmo. Is Gizmo normal weight? It is hard to tell from the picture. I'm afraid to have a fat cat! If anyone wants to try a good flea and tick shampoo, "Adam's" is really good. My kitties feel so soft now but they don't smell as good as lavender, chamomile and basil! But they don't have fleas either! Of course, up in the mountains in Canada, fleas aren't a problem. Neither are bugs. You should have seen the size of the freaking wasp that was in here!! I'm glad I have two cats that can alert me to the presence of bugs! -sigh- I'm homesick...

tanyuh


----------

